# Durex table saw



## Wapmiasomey (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey all,

I just got a durex 10" table saw for $10. Made by Durex Industrieal. (Not a typo). Does anyone have info on this company or better yet a manual?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.durexinc.com/contact.html


----------

